# Back



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have returned from my holiday and now in need of a well earned rest:clap2:
Left my work phone in Scotland and my cash card in Spain.
Was first off the plane and straight through passport control only to see my baggage come onto the belt last 45 minute wait for bags but watching the belt reminded me of the generation game, I saw two bikes, a high chair, fishing rod, water bottle and 18+tog duvet, one shoe plus of course cases lol 
I can't get into my bedroom because the lock had somehow dropped when I have been gallivanting.

Maiden


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have returned from my holiday and now in need of a well earned rest:clap2:
> Left my work phone in Scotland and my cash card in Spain.
> Was first off the plane and straight through passport control only to see my baggage come onto the belt last 45 minute wait for bags but watching the belt reminded me of the generation game, I saw two bikes, a high chair, fishing rod, water bottle and 18+tog duvet, one shoe plus of course cases lol
> I can't get into my bedroom because the lock had somehow dropped when I have been gallivanting.
> ...



Have a relaxing time now your back then!!

Jo xxx


----------



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have returned from my holiday and now in need of a well earned rest:clap2:
> Left my work phone in Scotland and my cash card in Spain.
> Was first off the plane and straight through passport control only to see my baggage come onto the belt last 45 minute wait for bags but watching the belt reminded me of the generation game, I saw two bikes, a high chair, fishing rod, water bottle and 18+tog duvet, one shoe plus of course cases lol
> I can't get into my bedroom because the lock had somehow dropped when I have been gallivanting.
> ...


hi - we need to take a very large painting, it can't go in a suitcase and a coffee table. we are travelling with easyjet. can these be taken in the hold and if so, will they charge me as 'luggage' per item. any advice please for these bulky items?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

flossy207 said:


> hi - we need to take a very large painting, it can't go in a suitcase and a coffee table. we are travelling with easyjet. can these be taken in the hold and if so, will they charge me as 'luggage' per item. any advice please for these bulky items?




OMG easyjet are a nightmare.. I flew with them to Spain and London and they charge you for everything and are very strict on the one hand luggage bag only.. but it doesn't have a weight limit. You will pay more than the items are worth to bring them with easyjet.. unless of course you have an old master.
I travelled with easyjet from Glasgow to Stansted with a bum bag on and one piece of hand luggage, but travelling to Stansted to alicante was told my bum bag was classed as another piece!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome back
so was the trip a good one (apart from you being absent minded!!!:eyebrows


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Welcome back
> so was the trip a good one (apart from you being absent minded!!!:eyebrows




Yes thanks... but went far to quicky


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> 45 minute wait for bags but watching the belt reminded me of the generation game, I saw two bikes, a high chair, fishing rod, water bottle and 18+tog duvet, one shoe plus of course cases lol
> Maiden


No cuddly toy?... welcome back!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

LOL at generation game.

Welcome back, I'm sure you're not so happy to be back here, but hope you've had a good holiday and ready to relax


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam I had a wonderful time with my family and sadly it has only made me feel more unsettled.. I am busy buying up all the things I want for my new home in Spain and finding ways to ship it out.

Maiden


----------

